

‘Learn To Hate The Status Quo’ And Other Short Suggestions - npguy
http://statspotting.com/2013/01/a-simple-five-point-manifesto-for-aspiring-entrepreneurs/

======
sublimit
Yes, these are the sort of oversimplified catchphrases Hacker News loves to
eat up and regurgitate. And when a thread called "No, Don't Learn To Hate The
Status Quo" comes up, they'll turn around 180 degrees and claim that was what
they thought all along.

